# Fit, single FAs with headless profile photos



## ChubbyPear (May 25, 2020)

I see these profiles and I think they’re either trolling for people to cheat on their partner with, or ashamed of being interested in big women


----------



## DitzyBrunette (May 25, 2020)

Or, and this is the VERY likely case, they're fake pictures they took from the internet. I would never reply to anyone without a full photo of themselves.


----------



## BigElectricKat (May 25, 2020)

Ummm....


----------



## littlefairywren (May 25, 2020)

I've experienced some of those and both were serious FAs, but too ashamed to be seen with/associated with anyone who didn't look like she had rock hard abs. I was good enough to sleep with and then become a "project". Hard pass!


----------



## landshark (May 26, 2020)

ChubbyPear said:


> I see these profiles and I think they’re either trolling for people to cheat on their partner with, or ashamed of being interested in big women



or fake pics.


----------



## BigElectricKat (May 26, 2020)

littlefairywren said:


> I've experienced some of those and both were serious FAs, but too ashamed to be seen with/associated with anyone who didn't look like she had rock hard abs. I was good enough to sleep with and then become a "project". Hard pass!


One of the things that I used to counsel my younger airmen was on the notion that you shouldn't get into a relationship with the idea that your significant other needs to change. And while that idea is not exclusive to someone who's a closet FA/FFA the thought remains valid.


----------



## landshark (May 26, 2020)

DitzyBrunette said:


> Or, and this is the VERY likely case, they're fake pictures they took from the internet. I would never reply to anyone without a full photo of themselves.



This is my guess. I haven’t tried dating in years so I’m unfamiliar with what’s going on out there in the online dating space. Still, it doesn’t take a rocket scientist to see how someone could exploit that arena. The only social media I use is FB and even on that I sometimes get random friend requests from smoking hot babes whose single profile pic is professionally photo shopped. Always a new-ish profile and there’s always only a handful of existing friends (all guys). “She” might shoot me a message too, usually something provocative or sexually charged.

If that’s happening on FB, it’s not a stretch to believe it’s happening on dating sites too.

I also think @ChubbyPear is on to something when she suggests they’re looking for someone to cheat with, or are ashamed of being into bigger girls.


----------



## JackCivelli (May 26, 2020)

DitzyBrunette said:


> Or, and this is the VERY likely case, they're fake pictures they took from the internet. I would never reply to anyone without a full photo of themselves.


Yep, whenever I see that I get hungry for sea food because I smell catfish.


----------



## Shotha (May 27, 2020)

I receive quite a few slim, toned, muscled young men approaching me for relationships. They nearly all claim to be military men. They seem to think that a fat old man like me will not be able to resist them. Once I'm certain that they're scammers I play with their heads. I know that that's bad of me.


----------



## Rob hudson (May 27, 2020)

DitzyBrunette said:
Or, and this is the VERY likely case, they're fake pictures they took from the internet. I would never reply to anyone without a full photo of themselves.

# # #

Or ...
Or they don't like plastering themselves all over the internet. I don't put pictures of myself up for anyone and everyone to see. I think it should b private. It's not a matter of shame, of hiding oneself, of pretending to be something one isn't. Anyone can grab your picture off the internet and do who knows what with it. If I'm talking with someone and they want to see my picture, I will give it to them, privately. I'm not going to plaster it for the whole world to see. I think the whole idea of, if I don't see your picture you aren't worth bothering with, is wrong and I do not understand it. We here on this board ask for acceptance and for us not to be judged, but we simultaneously say, if you don't have a picture up you're not worth knowing. Please explain the dichotomy here.


----------



## JackCivelli (May 27, 2020)

Rob hudson said:


> DitzyBrunette said:
> Or, and this is the VERY likely case, they're fake pictures they took from the internet. I would never reply to anyone without a full photo of themselves.
> 
> # # #
> ...


I think that if they have a problem with publicly sharing a picture of themselves they would just not have a picture at all, or would use a picture of something else, like how some people use flowers or a cartoon character as they profile picture. These people are using a picture of a person minus the head, which, in the world of catfishing and thotbots, seems suspicious.

About bias against users with no picture at all, I get what you’re saying, but you have to consider the context of the situation. Sites like these get a lot of “tourists”. That is, people who make a minimal profile so they can come in and look around and get a little taste of what the community is like, and then never come back again. Look through user profiles on most of these sites (ffambrosia, fantasy feeder, and Feabie for example) and you will see vast amounts of profiles that were made years ago, and the last time they logged in was the same day they joined. All have one thing in common. No picture. why upload a picture when you don’t take it seriously anyway? So there is a stigma that comes with not having a profile picture. It makes people think you’re not really invested in being here. I’m not saying that’s the case with you, but it’s how people often perceive it. Honestly, just having some random pic up people have to associate with you (flowers or a cartoon character, etc, like I mentioned before) as your profile pic is better than no pic at all. It shows that you were serious enough to pic something out as an avatar.

people like to see who they’re talking to, and if they can’t see your face, a stand in is nice, but a headless torso can be suspicious.


----------



## Alta California (Jun 5, 2020)

ChubbyPear said:


> I see these profiles and I think they’re either trolling for people to cheat on their partner with, or ashamed of being interested in big women



Here's one that's legit, no shame and no partner to cheat on, at least right now.


----------



## DragonFly (Jun 6, 2020)

I have an Instagram account that gets 3 to 5 messages a week from
Military men Saying things like “hi pretty” and wanting to her to know me. It is quite hysterical. I even found one using pictures from a military man that I know. I think if you are male and really looking for a chance around here a good quality picture or a few is needed.


----------



## Shotha (Jun 6, 2020)

DragonFly said:


> I have an Instagram account that gets 3 to 5 messages a week from
> Military men Saying things like “hi pretty” and wanting to her to know me. It is quite hysterical. I even found one using pictures from a military man that I know. I think if you are male and really looking for a chance around here a good quality picture or a few is needed.



I've had so many "military men" that have turned out to be scammers wanting to get to know me on dating sites that the word "military" makes me reach instantly for the block button. Many of them claim to be naval officers stationed in Afghanistan while their boats are docked in Kabul Harbor! It's like they're all working from the same script.


----------



## ChubbyPear (Jun 9, 2020)

I wanted to go back and mention fake pics in my post, but can't figure out how to edit 

The "deployed military" thing is really common on ALL dating sites. If they tell you they're deployed military, ask for MANY and "right now" photos with specific instructions. Ask them to do something like stick out their tongue and cover their left eye with their pinky finger and send you a pic. Also read carefully to find grammatical errors. If they're claiming to be American and it doesn't sound like English is their native language, they're probably lying.


----------



## ChubbyPear (Jun 9, 2020)

They ARE working from the same script. LoL... They're often men, wearing business attire and carrying a briefcase, who go work in a call center environment in Nigeria somewhere. They learn tricks to keep your attentiond, and rebuttals to whatever suspicions you might express. The goal is to enchant you with photos, pretend they're truly interested in getting to know you and to care and then, eventually, figure out a way to get money from you. They may ask you to western union it, paypal, cashapp, buy gift cards, or use more nefarious means like your credit card and bank info. They may also send links which install malware when you click them.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jun 9, 2020)

Look...
If any woman, ANY WOMAN, is in need of someone to pay attention to them so bad that they would fall for these scams, do me a favor. PM me here instead and I'll be sure to chat with you plenty. And you won't have to pay me, or buy me anything, or send nudes. * Did I really just say that?*

Seriously, why aren't there some Nigerian women running this scam on men? And... do I need to take my picture down? Is that why I hardly get any replies/messages? The only reason I have that up there is because I am really, Really, REALLY UN-PHOTOGENIC and it's the best picture I have of myself. Sheesh, I've scared myself a time or two looking in the mirror. Maybe that's it. Oh, and I guess I'm not exactly fit or apparently fat enough either. I need to get a new hobby.


----------



## Shotha (Jun 9, 2020)

ChubbyPear said:


> I wanted to go back and mention fake pics in my post, but can't figure out how to edit
> 
> The "deployed military" thing is really common on ALL dating sites. If they tell you they're deployed military, ask for MANY and "right now" photos with specific instructions. Ask them to do something like stick out their tongue and cover their left eye with their pinky finger and send you a pic. Also read carefully to find grammatical errors. If they're claiming to be American and it doesn't sound like English is their native language, they're probably lying.



I can often get an idea of where they're from, because of my background in linguistics. A guy once started messaging me on Grommr, saying that he was a young German man living in America and that he owned several high class restaurants. His grammatical mistakes weren't the sort of mistakes that a German would make. I reported him. They checked him out and said that he wasn't a scammer. So, I pointed out to them that his grammatical mistakes were the sort that would be made by a speak of an African language, most probably north-west Africa. They checked him out again and found that he was in fact a Nigerian scammer.

I like playing with scammers' heads.


----------



## Sonic Purity (Jun 10, 2020)

BigElectricKat said:


> And... do I need to take my picture down? Is that why I hardly get any replies/messages? The only reason I have that up there is because I am really, Really, REALLY UN-PHOTOGENIC and it's the best picture I have of myself. Sheesh, I've scared myself a time or two looking in the mirror. Maybe that's it. Oh, and I guess I'm not exactly fit or apparently fat enough either. I need to get a new hobby.



With the context that neither of us is in the realm of each other’s intimate interest:

* Current pic seems good, and everyone around here knows you’re legit. Newbies surely figure that out real fast.

* If you want to have a REALLY UN-PHOTOGENIC throwdown, i’m ready. You have met your match. CCD digicam sensors burn out rather than try to capture my image. I’ve become physically nauseous looking at pictures of myself.

There came a point where i gave up: i look how i look. This is how the world sees me. So i go with the least-worst images available to me.

Not-truly-pro tip, for everyone who doesn’t like themselves in photographs: *make a video and take screenshots from the video*. Somehow no matter what i do, i can never get a good pose for a still picture. But oh my, when i let the camera capture in video mode then pick the exact best moments later as still image screenshots: _way_ better! My current avatar here and on every other site i’m on is a video screenshot (other than the home page of jigglejunkie.com, and y’all can see how ugly i look there. I put that one up for the purple hair, from before i got into video selfies). No way i could have captured the glorious flying hair fling in my Dims avatar on my own.

* Betcha the video thing works. If not, consider one of those illustrations of a cat whose fir is all raised up sticking out, maybe with lightning bolt shapes as though it’s been plugged into house power, to go with your user name.

* I appreciate reading your posts, and your participation here. As with Loopy and others, seeing you on the staff/moderation team and participating adds a personal level of comfort which makes me feel more comfortable participating here.


----------

